# With which piece of music will you close off 2022 and with which piece will you begin 2023?



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

I think I will close the year with Beethoven’s 9th because it encompasses humanity and that sort of stuff, much more importantly it’s an amazing piece of music which makes me happy when I listen to it. To start the year I will listen to Mozart’s 41th symphony because I feel like it’s an optimistic piece and that’s what 2023 needs


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Maybe I will end the year with John Cage 4'33" and start the new one with the concert from Vienna.


----------



## Lisztianwagner (2 mo ago)

I haven't thought about how to end this year musically yet, Wagner's _Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg_ could be a good choice. To start the new year instead, I'll listen to the New Year's Concert from Vienna too.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

With Victor Herbert's Festival March for reasons that will be obvious if you listen:


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Moeran's Cello Concerto and begin the new year with Ullmann's 2nd SQ, but when asked, say I'm not celebrating their birthdays but just staying more organized in 2023.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I have no idea what I'll be listening to later today, never mind a few days from now.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

You past knowers are so intriguing.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Tchaikovsky's December 41 mins in, then January


----------



## Chat Noir (4 mo ago)

Some giant noisy thing on the evening, maybe a Bruckner symphony. Then the morning after Cage's 4,33 for my headache.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

It's hard to know what piece of music that I'll be listening to at the _very_ end of 2022, but at some point on the 31st, I shall definitely play a work by Harrison Birtwistle, who passed away this April. Most probably 'Gawain's Journey' performed by the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra directed by Stefan Asbury.

Regarding the first piece to be played in 2023, that's more difficult. Most likely, my choice will come from Bruckner, Wagner or Beethoven, to start on a footing of the magnificence of western civilisation's greatest artistic creations....


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

My wife and I were married in a hot air balloon on New Year's Eve morning, so perhaps I'll queue up *Up, Up and Away* by the *5th Dimension*.

I'm the sub pianist/soloist at a local church on New Year's Day, and I'll be singing *Everything New* by *Daniel Nahmod*.


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

HenryPenfold said:


> It's hard to know what piece of music that I'll be listening to at the _very_ end of 2022, but at some point on the 31st, I shall definitely play a work by Harrison Birtwistle, who passed away this April. Most probably 'Gawain's Journey' performed by the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra directed by Stefan Asbury.
> 
> Regarding the first piece to be played in 2023, that's more difficult. Most likely, my choice will come from Bruckner, Wagner or Beethoven, to start on a footing of the magnificence of western civilisation's greatest artistic creations....


May I suggest the Eroica by Monteux (RCO) or Bruckner’s 9th by Giulini?


----------



## prlj (10 mo ago)

Hard to say at the moment, but I'm leaning toward ending 2022 with Mahler 3 and starting 2023 with the Les Siècles version of Mahler 4.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

I haven't the slightest idea of what I'll be listening to from the transition of 2022 to 2023. I try not to focus too much on the future and try to focus more on finding solace in the present. What I'm listening to at this moment could be the last thing I listen to, so I'm not really worried about it.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

*For New Year's Eve: *

Overture to "The Little Match-Girl"by August Enna

Based on the Hans Christian story: 
On a freezing New Year's Eve, a poor young girl, shivering and barefoot, tries to sell matches in the street. Afraid to go home because her father would beat her for failing to sell any matches, she huddles in the alley between two houses and lights matches, one by one, to warm herself. However, the girl is ignored by passersby as no one buys from her, leaving her to suffer alone in the cold weather.

In the flame of the matches, she sees a series of comforting visions: the warm iron stove, the lovely roast goose, the great glorious Christmas tree. Each vision disappears as its match burns out. In the sky she sees a shooting star, which her late grandmother had told her means someone is on their way to Heaven. In the flame of the next match she sees her late grandmother, the only person that ever treated her with love and kindness. To keep the vision of her grandmother alive as long as possible, the girl lights the entire bundle of matches.

When the matches are gone, the girl freezes to death, and her grandmother carries her soul to Heaven. The next morning, passers-by find the girl's body with a smile on her face, and express pity. They do not know about the wonderful visions she had seen or how happy she is with her grandmother in Heaven.

*For New Year's Day:*

Overture to "Ode for the New Year, 1774" by William Boyce


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

It's not guaranteed to be the absolute last piece of classical music I listen to in the year but I always listen to Mahler 2 as the daylight fades on New Year's Eve. Done so every year since 2007.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

The question assumes planning, which I don't do that much. It will be either of these: a) a singing contest on the opera forum b) Notre Dame, the opera, if I liberate it from the post office by that time c) Norma d) Medea with Radvanovsky, which I wanted to watch, but did not get to it yet e) least likely, but possible - Ernani with Pavarotti, which I wanted to watch.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

Finish 2022 with:








Strauss, J II: Various Waltzes, Polkas and other pieces
Muti, Abbado, Karajan, etc., Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra

Start 2023 with two works that premiered Jan 1st, 1879 and 1894:








Brahms: Violin Concerto
Antonio Pappano, Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Janine Jansen









Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 "American"
Pavel Haas Quartet


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Neo Romanza said:


> I haven't the slightest idea of what I'll be listening to from the transition of 2022 to 2023. I try not to focus too much on the future and try to focus more on finding solace in the present. What I'm listening to at this moment could be the last thing I listen to, so I'm not really worried about it.


And on that cheerful note……..😂


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Whatever I feel like on the evening/early morning.
I don't often plan listening and even when I do I frequently change those plans at short notice - which keeps my listening exciting.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

EvaBaron said:


> I think I will close the year with Beethoven’s 9th because it encompasses humanity and that sort of stuff, much more importantly it’s an amazing piece of music which makes me happy when I listen to it. To start the year I will listen to Mozart’s 41th symphony because I feel like it’s an optimistic piece and that’s what 2023 needs


Your idea about the Jupiter is very appealing and I think I shall kick 2023 off with it. Maybe Bernstein VPO, a long time favourite. Any suggestions?

P.S. I'm giving my usual Jacobs, Pinnock and other HIP influenced performances a well deserved rest for now.....


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

As for the start of the year I usually opt for composers celebrating a significant anniversary. And this is a vintage year coming up. Rachmaninov and Reger (both b. 1873), Ligeti (b. 1923) to name a few.


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

Probably Bach's "Das Alte Jahr Vergangen Ist".


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

HenryPenfold said:


> Your idea about the Jupiter is very appealing and I think I shall kick 2023 off with it. Maybe Bernstein VPO, a long time favourite. Any suggestions?
> 
> P.S. I'm giving my usual Jacobs, Pinnock and other HIP influenced performances a well deserved rest for now.....


For me it will be Mackerras/SCO, an absolute cracker of a performance!


----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)

If I am not at a party (which will probably be the case this year) I do the same thing every year: end the old year and start the new with a Haydn symphony. I start listening to whichever symphony a few minutes before midnight so that symphony "straddles" the old and new years.

This year it will be symphony #63...and this specific video. I will start it about 3 minutes before midnight so that the first movement (which lasts a little over 6 minutes), which I love so very much, will be playing at midnight:


----------



## Viajero (1 mo ago)

I would end the year with Wagner's "Flying Dutchman" and begin the year with the collected ballads of Dexter Gordon. 
Viajero


----------



## PeterKC (Dec 30, 2016)

Outgoing:





Incoming:


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

I'll probably play more music besides that, but there will usually be Royal fireworks music on around midnight (either Savall or Leppard). And I will listen to the Vienna NYD on NYD but this starts only around 11:30? so might have some other music before that.


----------



## Subutai (Feb 28, 2021)

I think I'll finish this year with the State Anthem of the former Soviet Union by Alexander Alexandrov and start 2023 with The Imperial March by John Williams. In the dark. With no money. While on strike. Come on England!


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

EvaBaron said:


> For me it will be Mackerras/SCO, an absolute cracker of a performance!


Totally agree, I have that set 👍


----------



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

I’m very much a “unplanned listener” but that being said: there’s a solid chance I’ll be referencing the selections showcased in this thread 🧵 on New Year’s Eve


----------



## Bunky (Jan 2, 2019)

Puccini's Fanciulla, timing it so that the very end of the opera coincides with the last seconds of 2022.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Closing out with this one:

Yellow Stars by Isaac Schwartz

The first one for 2023 I have not decided yet, but it will be a string quartet(s) CD.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

The last opus I listened to in 2022 was the Six Bagatelles by Elisabeth Lutyens (between 11:40 p.m. & midnight);
around 10 minutes into 2023, I put on Aarre Merikanto's Cello Concerto No. 2.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Looks like it ended up being Bartók's _Bluebeard's Castle_ (the Doráti recording on Mercury Living Presence). This _is_ my favorite work of all-time, so might as well bring in the new year with a beloved favorite.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Last one was on Television :

*ARTE TV*


New Year's Eve concert by the Berlin Philharmonic
At the end of the year, the Berliner Philharmoniker under Kirill Petrenko present a rousing Russian-Italian program, including works by Giuseppe Verdi, Nino Rota and Peter Tchaikovsky, as well as excerpts from Sergei Prokofiev's ballet Romeo and Juliet. The star guest of the evening in the Berlin Philharmonie is Jonas Kaufmann, Opera Singer of the Year 2022. 


First one was:


----------



## Tarneem (Jan 3, 2022)

Today while I was making my cup of coffee,, for no reason Beethoven's 8th started playing in my head. perhaps the 8th would be the theme of this year

hopefully 2023 would be kind to me


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

It wasnt pre-planned but I ended the year with Bruckner's String Quartet and began it with Shosty's 7th Quartet. There was no thought given to that. Just what I fancied playing.


----------



## Beethoven123 (Nov 25, 2021)

I ended 2022 with The Rite of Spring and started 2023 with Brahms symphony no. 4


----------



## Chat Noir (4 mo ago)

Well it turned out to be nothing bombastic at all. It was Jean-Marie Leclair's sonatas. This morning I listened to almost two hours of _Orchestra Encores_ on France Musique radio. With a bit of everything from Sibelius, Debussy, Elgar and Prokofiev to Wagner and Boulez.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Art Rock said:


> Closing out with this one:
> 
> Yellow Stars by Isaac Schwartz
> 
> The first one for 2023 I have not decided yet, but it will be a string quartet(s) CD.


The first one of 2023 was Busoni;s string quartets on CPO.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I ended 2022 with the Berlioz Requiem - began the new year with Chausson's Symphony.

It's now 7 hours later, and I haven't listened to any classical music. NFL games have been on all day, and my wife is on a Linda Ronstadt binge which is fine with me. Wait a minute! Linda's gone and replaced with gospel music (hate that stuff).


----------



## OCEANE (10 mo ago)

My choice was simple without second thought - Bach French Suites and Bach Patritias, these played with me throughout the past year and years.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> I ended 2022 with the Berlioz Requiem...


What recording?


----------



## brpaulandrew_586 (8 mo ago)

I end each year with "Vier Letzte Lieder", this year with Schwarzkoff/Szell and began the new year with Strauss waltzes and Reiner/Chicago.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Neo Romanza said:


> What recording?


Munch/RCA/ 1959.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

Ended 2022 with a live recording of Brahms` 3rd Piano Sonata played by Radu Lupu.
Began 2023 with Rădulescu`s 4th String Quartet played by Arditti Quartet.


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

started off by going back to the past, with this LP on a turntable i got with my christmas bonus


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I forgot to end and then begin again, sorry!


----------

